# Distance / Shooting Position Markers



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

I need to re-do our field course markers this year and I am looking for some suggestions from other clubs/shooters on what they think are the best for marking the shooting position and distances. Currently we are using small paving blocks that are painted but I don't like them as the paint wears off. Thoughts? Ideas? 

Thank you,


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Our club uses painted pressure treated blocks, which I would not recommend. They draw moisture and need to be painted every year. The markers that were used at Mechanicsburg for the Outdoor Nationals last year looked like a good idea. I believe they were ceramic tile with epoxy on top for protection. I remember seeing a post right after the Nationals describing the process they used to make the blocks. Maybe someone from that club can respond.


----------



## kwerner2300 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pvc*

At the IWLA in Brentsville(Prince William County VA) we have 4 inch pvc pipes buried in the ground with CAPS on them. Distances are written on the caps. Should be able to just replace the caps when they wear out or write the numbers again after they fade.


----------



## pahuntr (Jan 4, 2004)

JF from VA said:


> Our club uses painted pressure treated blocks, which I would not recommend. They draw moisture and need to be painted every year. The markers that were used at Mechanicsburg for the Outdoor Nationals last year looked like a good idea. I believe they were ceramic tile with epoxy on top for protection. I remember seeing a post right after the Nationals describing the process they used to make the blocks. Maybe someone from that club can respond.


Epoxy coated steel plates. Epoxy color, then epoxy distance, then clear topcoat. Plates were screwed on the top of a concrete cylinder.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Disc blades*

Get some disc blades from a farm disc and paint them and put numbers onem. We had some at our local club and they last a lot longer than the blocks as the paint sticks a lot better.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Concrete cylinders!*

At our club we use concrete test cylinders. Dig hole, set them about 1 to 1 1/2 inches above the ground and paint them! Maybe repaint once every 4 to 5 years .


----------



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks everyone. Whatever we come up with we have to run our mower over them. So something flat or low to the ground is best.


----------

